# How do I save my drivers before I format the Hard Drive ?



## LE0O37 (Mar 6, 2011)

My laptop is full of viruses, so I want to format the hard drive and install windows again.

But last time I did that it took me a few hours to find the sound drivers and wireless internet drivers again.

I want to know how to save all the neccessary drivers to my usb drive before I format the hard drive ?

Which folder and what drivers do I save ?

Let me know, thanks alot

It is a Toshiba Satilite L35


----------



## StrangleHold (Mar 6, 2011)

Just go to Toshiba look up your model, download and save the drivers. Copy them to what ever/CD/DVD/USB Drive.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp


----------



## S.T.A.R.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

All the driver files are located on the following locations:

C:\WINDOWS\
C:\WINDOWS\inf\
C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\

However some drivers store their neccessary files on other locations too.So in order to see for example ALL the sound driver files,go to the Device Manager,find your sound hardware device and go to it's properties and then go to the driver details.There you will have the list of ALL the sound driver files including their location path on your hard disk drive.
Here take a look at the image bellow...these are my Realtek audio/sound driver details:
http://www.computerforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=4374&stc=1&d=1299458139

So just copy ALL those driver files from ALL those locations displayed in the driver details list plus the first 3 I gave you at the beginning.




Cheers everyone!PIZZA RULES!


----------



## LE0O37 (Mar 7, 2011)

thank you guy, thank you so much.
i love pizza too, tombstone and red barron are my favorite frozens

ON Monday, Get 2 Medium Pizzas with up to 3 toppings each, for only $6 each from Pizza Hut.

also

Dominos Buy One Large Pizza Get One Large Pizza Free (BOGO) All Day EveryDay, Use the following code

Pizza Code : ACCESS
Cina Stix Code : EBCS
Drinks : DRINKS


I learn all this at SlickDeals.net, love that site, but you spend too much money becasue of them


----------



## Doctor Varney (Mar 7, 2011)

You don't want to eat _too_ much pizza...

Dr. V


----------



## Okedokey (Mar 7, 2011)

StrangleHold said:


> Just go to Toshiba look up your model, download and save the drivers. Copy them to what ever/CD/DVD/USB Drive.
> 
> http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/home.jsp



+1

If you have viruses you run the risk of transferring corrupted files if you use the alternative way.  I woud do what strangle said, that way you get the latest ones too.  You only need the chipset and NIC drivers, then you're on the internet and can access the rest.


----------

